
Italy Censors Proxy That Bypasses BTjunkie and Pirate Bay Block - mariorz
http://torrentfreak.com/italy-censors-proxy-that-bypasses-btjunkie-and-pirate-bay-block-110716/
======
kidmenot
> The Guardia di Finanza (GdF), the Italian police tasked with cybercrime
> cases

Bullshit. Guardia di Finanza's first and foremost task is to prosecute tax
evasion and smuggling.

Italy is a country with a __very __high number of tax evaders (I suspect we're
among the top evaders in the world), which means that those idiots are not
doing their job properly. Really, they don't deserve a minimum of respect
whatsoever.

They're waaay too busy getting corrupted from the bosses of big industries who
don't want them to stick their nose into their businesses. Way too busy to
bring down proxy servers.

Way too busy, in short, to put some effort into turning Italy into a decent
place, and not a nation that others laugh at.

~~~
toyg
Their remit also covers fighting the trade of counterfeited goods. There are a
lot of Italian luxury items being counterfeited around the world every day
(Armani, Prada etc), so the GdF was given a lot of power and money to fight
knockoff traders. Then the local RIAA-equivalents managed to equate
unauthorized copies of digital content as "counterfeited goods", hence
involving the GdF on policing the internet -- previously a task left to the
Postal Police (the separate body policing communications in Italy -- yes, it's
weird how we have so many different corps, no wonder real criminals are never
caught).

The GdF is powerful, much more than the average Police corps, and they really
don't understand the internet. Nobody can reign them in, at the moment -- some
members of government are currently under investigation for corrupting GdF
elements to (guess what) favour PM Berlusconi's businesses.

Yeah, Italy is fucked up, that's why I don't live there anymore. Not that
things are getting much better in the UK...

~~~
kidmenot
You're perfectly right.

I was thinking about leaving Italy too, that's why I'm trying to amass as much
knowledge about software development as I possibily can.

And no, the rest of the world isn't any better. What is true, though, is that
in Italy they are pulling your leg (for lack of a better translation of
'prendere per il culo') AND they are no longer afraid of telling you they are
doing it. And it's getting worse everyday.

But hey, we're being led by a bunch of old clowns, of which Berlusconi is only
an example. We can't expect things to be just fine.

------
blatherard
Not much to see here.

The site BTjunkie was ordered blocked in Italy. In response, the owner of
BTjunkie set up a proxy service, proxyitalia. The court then ordered this also
blocked.

In other words, guy thumbs his nose at court, court strikes back.

------
iwwr
The beginning of the euro internet firewall.

~~~
muuh-gnu
Copyright fascism, aka WWMD, "What Would Mussolini Do".

------
thret
You can't stop the signal, Mal.

